# Banco Santander wreaking havoc abroad...



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

I guess they're hated in the States too: 

Red Tape - Huge Eurobank, rated 'Britain's worst,' now accused of gouging US consumers


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

oh my, I just came here to post something about this. wow. I knew nothing about this!

Daily Kos: Banco Santander: The epitome of bankster evil

my goodness


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

and now that I read the msnbc article, I see that the blogger at dailykos.com (a blog I am a member of and have read since 2004) quoted from the same article. yuck. I hope someone can stop them. alas.....I sure have my doubts.


----------

